# loving this litter, but confused with 2 bald ones *pics*



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

Right this was a pairing of 2 blue tans and this is what i got
2 BLUE TANS

kerryann 173 by kerryann1986, on Flickr
BROKEN BLUE

kerryann 170 by kerryann1986, on Flickr
RIGHT THIS LITTLE FELLA HAS NO HAIR BUT SKIN IS DARK, THERE IS THE TINYEST WISPS OF HAIR BUT CANT SEE THEM UNTIL U LOOK VERY CLOSE, WHAT IS HE?

kerryann 171 by kerryann1986, on Flickr
AND THIS LITTLE ONE IS NO HAIR WELL EXEPT TINY LITTLE WISPS,ALSO HAS A LITTLE DARKISH NOSE I THINK :? MABE JUST MY EYES PLAYING TRICKS

kerryann 172 by kerryann1986, on Flickr

CAN U GUYS HELP IDENTIFY THE LAST 2 PLEASE?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

looks like you have a blue broken fuzzy and a black eyed white/cream fuzzy (or it could also be a really pale broken, you should be able to see soon if it is)

fuzzy is recessive so if you have it in your lines it will pop out from time to time.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

they are 2 weeks old now. they do have tiny fuzzy bits, but the totally bald one has no colour its just his pink skin :lol:


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i dont think they will get any hair now as their siblings all have their full fur.i could be wrong as im still learning


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

in my experiance the pink skinned ones are quite common with hairless and fuzzy .

the tiny bits of fuzz can take up to adult hood to get really fuzzy. (they have in my lines)


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

so are they some sort of hairless?  sorry im a little slow :lol: 
thanks laoshu


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

to find out more about it you would need to wait until someone who knows genetics better pops along.
all I know is there is more than one type of hairless , and that some of the types of hairless do carry a bit of fuzz.

a few years back I was breeding hairless and getting these




























then at one point just ended up with more normal coated as I bred to non carryers of the gene.

a few generations later I started getting these from the normal coated ones




























at this point I didnt recall adding new blood to my mice collection so I belive it to be the same genetics as the first ones.
I have always thought that my first mice were fuzzy ( they were never truley bald) but breeding fuzzy to fuzzy did seem to get them less fuzzy.

After generations of no fuzzy breedings, The hets (carryers of this gene) pop out these really fuzzy fuzzys.
so it would be hard to say for sure what you have as I belive some types geneticly are the same but can look totally different.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thankyou


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

The ones with just a bit of hair are probably fuzzy. Mine didn't get a full coat until about 8 weeks old. When all his sibs were sleek and pretty, he was still almost naked! He had a coat like peach fuzz until he was weaned.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks kylie


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

are any of this litter up for sale?


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

kerryanne im loving ur blues and wee baldies!!! :lol: :lol: do you want to do a swap of some mousies!! my litter is just over a week old tho got some blues and lilacs


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

wee baldies like that lol I have some pink wee baldies.The female that carries the fuzzy gene may have some nude, some pie bald and some fuzzie babies, a whole mixture


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

this litter will be up for sale, only thing is there is only 1 girl :roll: i wanted to keep a bald on but they are boys!! we could do lou if its boys you want :lol:


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i will update pics of this litter tommoro.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

I could do with some fresh boy blood  just 1 though if thats ok?


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

sure thats fine webz i will be posting some pic of them tommorow


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

awwww boo i have already got a male and im keeping the one from this litter, ur still welcome to have one of my girls if ur interested tho


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

yeah lou i will have a lilac girl if thats ok? thanks


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd love a blue tan boy if you have one available


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

They're all so cute! Good luck with your babies!


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

webz the blue tan is spoken for sorry, any thanks countrygall


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

sumtimes surprises are nice


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

thats ok kerry, let me know if you get any more blues in the future tho


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

webz i will do.


----------

